# Anyone in melbourne planning on ordering rhizomes from hopco!



## philistine (11/7/14)

Hey all,
Long story short, I'm after a willamette rhizome and hopco are selling em this year. They have a minimum order qty of 3 rhizomes ( any variety) but really, I just want that one willamette.
Just wondering if anyone in Melb is planning on putting in an order this year and if they'd be willing to let me chuck in?


----------



## DU99 (11/7/14)

do we have a link or list to look at


----------



## Mardoo (11/7/14)

PM'd you.


----------



## philistine (11/7/14)

DU99 - if you check out the grain and grape website you'll find contact details for sandy at hopco. I sent him an email a while back and he added me to their mailing list.
The short of it is, they're selling hersbrucker, tettnanger , por, cascade and willamette (from memory) . 
Anyway, gonna try line something up with mardoo here


----------



## hijukal (16/7/14)

Red Hill are selling Willamette, Golding, Tettnang for $15 (ex postage) for 3 (of the same type) rhizomes in a bag at the moment.

Info here: http://instagram.com/p/qaaHdBRtzT/


----------

